# betta community



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

So my mom was asking me today about housing multiple beta. i know this is not possible in a single tank. now my question is what is the best way to house multiple betta? would the betta condo things be good? Could i possibly take a 20g tank and use plexi to divide it up to house 4 or so betta?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

You could divide it. You could also get females and do a sorority with some other fish. The betta barracks aren't great for bettas, but will work. It doesn't look very good in my opinion.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hm..Im thinking of trying to breed some. what's your advice?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

WARNING! When you try to breed bettas, it is HIGHLY likely that you will get obsessed and get more and more bettas. (I have 68 and started with one. Then I decided to breed them then I got more pairs then I got babies) If you want to spawn them, I would start out with a plakat pair from a BREEDER! I bought a bunch from the petstores, and after 13 tries, I got a pair of plakats from a breeder, and in 3 days, I got fry. Start out with a five gal and two 2 gals, and a 20 gal. The 2 gals are for the parents after they've spawned. The 5 gal is for raising the fry to the age where they can go into the 20 gal.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Haha Im hoping to do a few. Im pretty sure i can find buyers in my area if i can manage to get some pretty babies


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you plan on breeding bettas ; you need to be properly prepared..i am afraid that our expert left a few things out...
you will need...
a tank for each of the adults....2 1/2 - 5 gallons ...at least 2 20 gallon longs or a 40 breeder......at least 100 quart containers...
plenty of high quality foods for all of the stages of growth for the fry....

bettas can lay as many as 500 eggs in a spawning....that could mean hundreds of males.....
stores don't want baby bettas..they want adult or almost adult....and primarily males..
females bring much less money...
there are a hundred ways to breed them..do some research and see what works for you...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

That's raising the fry. Btw, bettas don't always have a lot of eggs. With my spawn, I got under 80. Sometimes you'll get a thousand, but that's rare. It all matters how well the female is conditioned. The only problem with keeping bettas in bowls, is that it's harder to fill their environmental needs. Their is nothing terribly wrong in my opinion in keeping a male betta in 3 pints of water as long as he is warm and is well fed and has CLEAN water. That requires daily water changes. An easy way to keep water warm is to fill a tank with a heater part way full of water and float the containers in the tank.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

btw, 2 20 longs is a little over kill in my opinion. A 20 gal can sustain 200 fry for a while, and with a 5 gal that's 250. And for your first time caring for fry betta fry, you will be lucky to get a 100 adults. Not that overkill is bad. The boy scout motto is be prepared so get extra tanks if you can.


----------

